# Cover letter for EEA FP



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Hello all, 

Putting together my paperwork for my EEA FP application (my husband is the EEA national, and I'm from the USA). So here's my question:

I have the letter from him saying that he wants me to come live with him in the UK, a bit about his job, a bit about our relationship, etc, should I also include my own cover letter as well? I was thinking something simple like:

To Entry Clearance Officer:

Enclosed please find my application for an EEA FP. I have included the following supporting documents:

1. my application
2. my biometric data
3. 2 visa photos
4. a letter from my husband (who is exercising his treaty rights in the UK)
5. our marriage certificate 
6. a few of my husband's recent paystubs
7. a letter from my husband's employer
8. council tax statements from my husband's UK apartment
9. my recent bank statements
10. my husband's recent bank statements

Thank you very much. 

Kindly, 
my name

My husband did NOT include a list of documents on his letter. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Oleander77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Putting together my paperwork for my EEA FP application (my husband is the EEA national, and I'm from the USA). So here's my question:
> 
> ...


No. Your letter of introduction is to show that your relationship is durable and genuine. So give a brief description of your relationship from the start, ending with your plan for the future - to settle together in UK. No need to give a list of documents. If you like, you can do a table of contents and put in on the front of your document pack.


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No. Your letter of introduction is to show that your relationship is durable and genuine. So give a brief description of your relationship from the start, ending with your plan for the future - to settle together in UK. No need to give a list of documents. If you like, you can do a table of contents and put in on the front of your document pack.


Okay thank you very much.


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Oleander77 said:


> Okay thank you very much.


I'm looking back through my husband's letter an he wrote a very detailed account of our relationship already. Do I absolutely need to write one as well since I'd be writing essentially the same thing he wrote? I know that HIS letter is mandatory. Is my letter mandatory as well?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Oleander77 said:


> Hello all,
> Putting together my paperwork for my EEA FP application (my husband is the EEA national, and I'm from the USA). So here's my question:
> 
> "I have the letter from him saying that he wants me to come live with him in the UK, a bit about his job, a bit about our relationship, etc",


This is the only necessary information. 



Oleander77 said:


> *should I also include my own cover letter as well?* I was thinking something simple like:


No.



Oleander77 said:


> To Entry Clearance Officer:
> 
> Enclosed please find my application for an EEA FP. I have included the following supporting documents:
> 
> ...


I would have been nice if he had listed the supporting documents. Not strictly required, but helpful.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Jrge said:


> This is the only necessary information.
> 
> 
> No.
> ...


AH!! Thank you very much for noticing that about the passport!! I do have a copy certified by the consulate (there's no embassy here), but I just forgot to include it on this list. But your eye for detail is VERY appreciated and if I actually had forgotten about it you would have saved me a whole whole lot of hassle!! 

I will include a table of contents and, as Joppo suggested once, put everything in clear folders, labelled in a 3 ring binder, and hopefully that will suffice. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Oleander77 said:


> I'm looking back through my husband's letter an he wrote a very detailed account of our relationship already. Do I absolutely need to write one as well since I'd be writing essentially the same thing he wrote? I know that HIS letter is mandatory. Is my letter mandatory as well?


Recommended. UKBA can reject your application if they suspect a marriage of convenience (and they are allowed to do so under EU ruling), so anything you can do to show you have a genuine. durable relationship is good. Doesn't have to be long, but a brief description of your relationship from your standpoint, but without copying from him, is suitable.
Jrge will say such a letter isn't required, but I maintain that in view of tougher stance taken by UKBA, it can't harm to be thorough.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Recommended. UKBA can reject your application if they suspect a marriage of convenience (and they are allowed to do so under EU ruling), so anything you can do to show you have a genuine. durable relationship is good. Doesn't have to be long, but a brief description of your relationship from your standpoint, but without copying from him, is suitable.
> Jrge will say such a letter isn't required, but I maintain that in view of tougher stance taken by UKBA, it can't harm to be thorough.


G' morning!
I uphold the highest respect to your extensive wealth of knowledge, but I insist it is not required. 

Under EU ruling this is a "Free, Simplify and Facilitated process", hence UKBA only requires for married couples: 

*Copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application); and
* Proof of your relationship to the EEA national (for example, your birth certificate or marriage certificate); and
* *A letter from the EEA national*, declaring that you are travelling with them or are joining them in the UK. 

There could be particular cases where a little extra might be added, yes, i.e: unmarried partners, where applicants most demonstrate the trueness of their relationship. But for straight forward applications, this is just a waste of precious time for ECO's, as they must evaluate every piece of document, necessary and unnecessary.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> G' morning!
> I uphold the highest respect to your extensive wealth of knowledge, but I insist it is not required.
> 
> Under EU ruling this is a "Free, Simplify and Facilitated process", hence UKBA only requires for married couples:
> ...


I know of a married applicant for EEA FP who was rejected because UKBA suspected it was a marriage of convenience (short period of acquaintance, only recently married etc). So I still advise more rather than less.

_We will refuse your application if:
you are involved in a 'marriage or civil partnership of convenience'. This is a marriage or civil partnership that is for immigration purposes only, with neither person planning to live with the other in a genuine and settled relationship._

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/eucitizens/eea-family-permit/documents/


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> I know of a married applicant for EEA FP who was rejected because UKBA suspected it was a marriage of convenience (short period of acquaintance, only recently married etc). *So I still advise more rather than less.*
> 
> _We will refuse your application if:
> you are involved in a 'marriage or civil partnership of convenience'. This is a marriage or civil partnership that is for immigration purposes only, with neither person planning to live with the other in a genuine and settled relationship._
> ...


Again, unnecessary.

Have a good day!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Again, unnecessary.
> 
> Have a good day!


Do you work for European section of UKBA in Liverpool?
You are just reading off their website, aren't you? I have real-life experience going back nearly 40 years.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Do you work for European section of UKBA in Liverpool?
> You are just reading off their website, aren't you? I have real-life experience going back nearly 40 years.


Even if offered, I wouldn't accept that honorable job. I'm only an overworked Global Project Manager who likes helping people by sharing his own experience, no someone else's. 

So far this year, I've helped 17 couples to apply for the EEA Family Permit and 9 for their EEA1 & EEA2. Each one of them, very successful. 

Instead of going back and forth, let's agree to disagree. I'd like to keep the credibility of this Forum at its highest.

Hope you had a great Sunday!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Even if offered, I wouldn't accept that honorable job. I'm only an overworked Global Project Manager who likes helping people by sharing his own experience, no someone else's.
> 
> So far this year, I've helped 17 couples to apply for the EEA Family Permit and 9 for their EEA1 & EEA2. Each one of them, very successful.
> 
> ...


I still think you are underestimating the ability of UKBA to frustrate European applicantions. While they are broadly under a duty to work according to European regulations, individual state has a wide margin of discretion in how to apply them in specific cases. In fact UK is one of the better boys, and countries like France take quite a liberty in interpreting EU council directives, seemingly with impugnity.

I will continue to intervene when misleading or simplistic advice is given.

Yes thanks, had a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Does anyone who had success with their EEA FP application want to share their format for the cover letter? I'm in the process of writing mine and I don't know how concise or descriptive to be. I don't want the letter to be super emotional because I have a feeling the Entry Officers won't care for this. Thoughts?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> Does anyone who had success with their EEA FP application want to share their format for the cover letter? I'm in the process of writing *mine *and I don't know how *concise *or descriptive to be. * I don't want the letter to be super emotional because I have a feeling the Entry Officers won't care for this*. Thoughts?


ECO's follow guidelines, not our feelings.

Check your inbox. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## smanet (May 23, 2012)

Jrge said:


> ECO's follow guidelines, not our feelings.
> 
> Check your inbox.
> 
> ...


Hello Jrge,
do you mind to share also with me a cover letter template?
I looked for it over google without finding one.
Thank you in advance for you help

Sandro


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Jrge said:


> Again, unnecessary.
> 
> Have a good day!


When it comes to applying for spousal visa application nothing is 'unnecessary' that can contribute as an evidence of a genuine relationship. Both my wife and I had a cover-letter and the Entrance Clearance officer in NY kept both the original signed letters where we stated information about our relationship. In my opinion, this really is important and it does not require much effort from our part.

It is not uncommon to hear nowadays about UKBA rejecting applications where they are not convinced of a relationship being genuine. At the end of the day, it is the responsibility of the applicant and sponsor to convince the immigration officer, apart from fulfilling other requirements of financial and accommodation. 

From my own experience, I would go with Joppa's suggestion, which is prudent and reliable. I rather do more than just enough for something so important.


----------



## openquestions (Apr 4, 2012)

Jrge said:


> ECO's follow guidelines, not our feelings.
> 
> Check your inbox.
> 
> ...


Hello Jrge,

Would you kindly send me the cover letter template as well? 
I would appreciate your time and the letter as I am also applying for an EEA family permit and would like a successful outcome.

Thank you,


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

smanet said:


> Hello Jrge,
> do you mind to share also with me a cover letter template?
> I looked for it over google without finding one.
> Thank you in advance for you help
> ...





openquestions said:


> Hello Jrge,
> 
> Would you kindly send me the cover letter template as well?
> I would appreciate your time and the letter as I am also applying for an EEA family permit and would like a successful outcome.
> ...


Sorry for the delay fellas. Let me read your previous posts, and I will send it to you both via PM.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

manny.j said:


> When it comes to *applying for spousal visa application* nothing is 'unnecessary' that can contribute as an evidence of a genuine relationship. Both my wife and I had a cover-letter and the Entrance Clearance officer in NY kept both the original signed letters where we stated information about our relationship. In my opinion, this really is important and it does not require much effort from our part.
> 
> It is not uncommon to hear nowadays about UKBA rejecting applications where they are not convinced of a relationship being genuine. At the end of the day, it is the responsibility of the applicant and sponsor to convince the immigration officer, *apart from fulfilling other requirements of financial and accommodation. *
> 
> From my own experience, I would go with Joppa's suggestion, which is prudent and reliable. I rather do more than just enough for something so important.


Again, I respect Joppa for the huge mountain of knowledge he is. (respectfully speaking: he remains me of Google sometimes)

With that being said and for your benefit, we were talking about migration of EU Nationals and their family members under European Regulations.

Your case was handled under UK Immigration Regulations. A bit different!

I dropped this issue for a reason, please look around and you will find out (HINT: Look at the language being used in some closed threads) I really hope you can follow through.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## asikk (Oct 13, 2012)

*hello*

I would also like to get the sample EEA FP letter. Is that possible??

regards


----------



## jody17 (Oct 3, 2012)

I would also like a sample of the cover letter. 
Currently in the process of collecting evidence.
Thanks jrge


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

The cover letter is composed as follow:

First Paragraph: A brief introduction of the EEA National and a description of their non-EEA spouse/patner. Details such as, length of marriage and details of their trip are very important.

Second Paragraph: Kindly and respectfully ask for the Family Permit to be issued, as indicated on *DIRECTIVE 2004/38C*, for which you are submitting supporting documents. Those documents need to be listed.

Third Paragraph: Kindly assure the information provided is true, and should they have the need to contact you, they can do it by email (make sure you put it down) or telephone (make sure to include international access codes)

*SIGN IT!*

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## asikk (Oct 13, 2012)

*EEA FP money*

Hello again,

I am going to apply with my husband from India for EEA FP. Thus my question concerns money on the account. Do we have to show any finance to prove our credibility? We are confused, since it has not been mentioned anywhere on the official websites. The same concerns about flat renting. One woman advised to rent a flat and sign an agreement with the landlord before we even apply to have it as a prof that we will have somewhere to live when we arrive in UK. Can anybody advise on this? Is that true? Any other things we should know, which are not mentioned anywhere? 

Thank you in adance

Regards


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


asikk said:


> Hello again,
> 
> I am going to apply with my husband from India for EEA FP. Thus my question concerns money on the account. Do we have to show any finance to prove our credibility? We are confused, since it has not been mentioned anywhere on the official websites. The same concerns about flat renting. One woman advised to rent a flat and sign an agreement with the landlord before we even apply to have it as a prof that we will have somewhere to live when we arrive in UK. Can anybody advise on this? Is that true? Any other things we should know, which are not mentioned anywhere?
> 
> ...


It all depends how you are exercising treaty rights in the UK.

* Worker: no
* Jobseeker: no
* Student: yes
* Self-sufficient: yes

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## asikk (Oct 13, 2012)

*our case*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> It all depends how you are exercising treaty rights in the UK.
> 
> ...


Fist of all, (my mistake, sorry) I didn't introduce our case. I am EEA NATIONAL and my husband is NON-EEA NATIONAL. We don't have any job offer yet and yes we will be looking for a job in UK only, when we come there. I will add that we are living in India now, and our intention is to move to the UK, so we cannot possibly have any job in the UK yet. It's a bit confusing for us since how can we exercise any treaty rights if we are not in the UK. So I understand we don't have to show any finance? 

Do you know about this renting flat? Is that a requirement to rent a flat before we go to the UK and sign an agreement with the landlord to show that we have already made steps towards moving there? 

Regards


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

I'm no expert, but for the sake of common sense, I wouldn't sign for a flat until I was physically able to see it. 

When my husband and I applied for the FP online, it didn't even ask us where were going to stay since neither of us were in the UK yet.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Jess.L said:


> I'm no expert, but for the sake of common sense, I wouldn't sign for a flat until I was physically able to see it.
> 
> When my husband and I applied for the FP online, it didn't even ask us where were going to stay since neither of us were in the UK yet.


You become an expert when you share your own experiences [_experientiae_], and help others by following the guidelines and abiding the law. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


asikk said:


> Fist of all, (my mistake, sorry) I didn't introduce our case. I am EEA NATIONAL and my husband is NON-EEA NATIONAL. We don't have any job offer yet and yes we will be looking for a job in UK only, when we come there. I will add that we are living in India now, and our intention is to move to the UK, so we cannot possibly have any job in the UK yet. It's a bit confusing for us since how can we exercise any treaty rights if we are not in the UK. So I understand we don't have to show any finance?


Cheers for introducing your case. And yes, you can't exercise any treaty rights if you're not in the UK, or within the EU Union for that matter. And no, you don't have to disclose your finances. 



asikk said:


> Do you know about this renting flat? Is that a requirement to rent a flat before we go to the UK and sign an agreement with the landlord to show that we have already made steps towards moving there?
> 
> Regards


No, you don't have to sign any rental/let agreement in order to apply for your husband's EEA - Family Permit. *NOTE*: DO NOT sign anything nor send/transfer/wire money for a property you have not seen.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## asikk (Oct 13, 2012)

*hi*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cheers for introducing your case. And yes, you can't exercise any treaty rights if you're not in the UK, or within the EU Union for that matter. And no, you don't have to disclose your finances.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jrge. Cheers 

Asik


----------



## confused. (Dec 9, 2012)

*need help*

hi guys im reading your forum from long time and i decided to get some help from you on my issue. 
i got polish wife living in uk and i im overstayed in uk on a vizit viza. I meet my wife in uk and we fall in love and i got married her in pakistan. Now im thinking to apply for EEA family permit. 
1. can i get viza even i done overstayed. by the way i came back voluntarily on my ticket but they took my details. 
2. my polish wife is working in uk and got indefinite viza 3 months ago. 
3. wot documents do i need for tht viza.
thanks in advance


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


confused. said:


> hi guys im reading your forum from long time and i decided to get some help from you on my issue.
> i got polish wife living in uk and i im overstayed in uk on a vizit viza. I meet my wife in uk and we fall in love and i got married her in pakistan. Now im thinking to apply for EEA family permit.
> *1.* can i get viza even i done overstayed. by the way i came back voluntarily on my ticket but they took my details.
> *2. *my polish wife is working in uk and got indefinite viza 3 months ago.
> ...


1) Yes, if you are married to an EU national.
2) That's a good start.
3) You would need these:
* Certified copy of her passport. For this, she needs to go to the nearest Polish Embassy and get it done. Often times there is a small fee associate to it.
* Original of marriage certificate in English.
* Fill out on-line form VFA5 (EEA- Family Permit)
* A couple of payslips from your wife.
* 2 passport style photographs.
* You original passport book.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## confused. (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks alot for your quick reply. i got few more questions if you can help?
1) when you say marriage of convenience which documents i can submit with my application to prove it is a jenuine marriage. i got last 8 months of phone records with her since the day im landed in pakistan. and emails from last 26 months. and skype record is from last 26 months. and alots of our pics together from uk and her pakistani viza when she came here to me and our pics here and our wedding pics. 
wot do u think wot more we need to prove tht
thanks again


----------



## confused. (Dec 9, 2012)

and wot about covering letter from my wife?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


confused. said:


> thanks alot for your quick reply. i got few more questions if you can help?
> 1) when you say marriage of convenience which documents i can submit with my application to prove it is a jenuine marriage. i got last 8 months of phone records with her since the day im landed in pakistan. and emails from last 26 months. and skype record is from last 26 months. and alots of our pics together from uk and her pakistani viza when she came here to me and our pics here and our wedding pics.
> wot do u think wot more we need to prove tht
> thanks again


In order to prove to ECO your marriage is legit, include an original copy of your marriage certificate in English. 

Your wife can clearly explain in the cover letter about your relationship, and if necessary include all sort of pictures or the likes you consider important. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## confused1 (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks jrge
it me again from another account and i dont know what happen to my first account i cant login it is saying if u forgot password reset it and i done it 3 times but still dosent work so i jst made this new account.
so u said explain more in tht cover letter wot can my wife write in tht she just sent me letter which says im her husband and she want me to come to uk and live with her.
so what else she can include in tht? or can u sent me any example of tht letter or any link which can help me. thanks again for your help


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


confused1 said:


> thanks jrge
> it me again from another account and i dont know what happen to my first account i cant login it is saying if u forgot password reset it and i done it 3 times but still dosent work so i jst made this new account.
> so u said explain more in tht cover letter wot can my wife write in tht she just sent me letter which says im her husband and she want me to come to uk and live with her.
> so what else she can include in tht? or can u sent me any example of tht letter or any link which can help me. thanks again for your help


The cover letter is composed as follow:

*First Paragraph:* A brief introduction of the EEA National and a description of their non-EEA spouse/patner. Details such as, length of marriage and details of their trips are very important.

*Second Paragraph:* Kindly and respectfully ask for the Family Permit to be issued, as indicated on DIRECTIVE 2004/38C, for which you are submitting supporting documents. Those documents need to be listed.

*Third Paragraph: *Kindly assure the information provided is true, and should they have the need to contact you, they can do it by email (make sure you put it down) or telephone (make sure to include international access codes)

*SHE NEEDS TO SIGN IT!*

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## asikk (Oct 13, 2012)

*Marriage certificate*

Hello again, I'm writing again because I am concerned about our marriage certificate. 

We haven't applied yet. We have got original marriage certificate in English (issued by Indian Civil Court) and we haven't got Registered version of our certificate from my country because it costs a lot and I would have to travel to my country to change the documents (passport and ID) along with my surname change. This takes time and money, which could easily be our supportive backup for our travel to the UK. 
My question is: can UKBA reject my husbands application for EEA FP just on the basis of that we didn't provide the certificate from my country? 
and one more: Should he write in his cover letter why we haven't attached this second version of certificate or we should leave it alone. Only when they invite him for an interview and when they ask him he should explain?

I have written my cover letter as a a EEA spouse but it seems that my letter is more detailed than my non-EEA husbands. Should it be the opposite? 
In those letters should we write the reason why we have chosen the UK?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


asikk said:


> Hello again, I'm writing again because I am concerned about our marriage certificate.
> 
> We haven't applied yet. We have got original marriage certificate in English (issued by Indian Civil Court) and we haven't got Registered version of our certificate from my country because it costs a lot and I would have to travel to my country to change the documents (passport and ID) along with my surname change. This takes time and money, which could easily be our supportive backup for our travel to the UK.
> My question is: can UKBA reject my husbands application for EEA FP just on the basis of that we didn't provide the certificate from my country?
> ...


Your marriage certificate from the Indian Civil Court will suffice, and I do not envision your spouse's application to be rejected.

Why is you non-EU spouse writing a cover letter? If he is doing it to have an extra piece of mind or because you are newlywed, then fine. Otherwise is irrelevant.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## confused1 (Dec 10, 2012)

hi jrge how are you? can you help me to fill VAF5 form please.


----------



## confused1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> The cover letter is composed as follow:
> ...


hi jrge how are you? can you help me to fill VAF5 form please.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


confused1 said:


> hi jrge how are you? can you help me to fill VAF5 form please.


I am doing great! tired of traveling between countries, but in good spirits. Thank you for asking. 

Print this FORM, and try to fill it out. If you get stuck, just come back with any question and we'll try to help you.


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## confused1 (Dec 10, 2012)

how long you intend to stay in the uk?
On which date do you wish to travel to the UK?
On which date will you leave the UK?
Have you lived with the EEA National in a relationship like a marriage or civil partnership at any time (including since a wedding or civil partnership ceremony)?


----------



## tulipwelyasmina (Jan 11, 2013)

very appreciated good luck


----------



## nub (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Hi Jrge, could you please share with me the cover letter template 
(eea family permit application)

thanks a lot


----------



## nub (Jan 15, 2013)

confused1 said:


> how long you intend to stay in the uk?
> On which date do you wish to travel to the UK?
> On which date will you leave the UK?
> Have you lived with the EEA National in a relationship like a marriage or civil partnership at any time (including since a wedding or civil partnership ceremony)?


it's easy to find the answers to this questions within the forum


----------



## nub (Jan 15, 2013)

and of course

if you satisfy all the conditions, there is no point to be confused or worried or ....

take it easy


----------



## paumagic (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello Jorge!!!!

I would want your help with this question too:

* Have you lived with the EEA National in a relationship like a marriage or civil partnership at any time (including since a wedding or civil partnership ceremony)? 

I don't understand if I have to write in the answer that I was living in the same house with my husband at any time? it is the question?


----------



## nub (Jan 15, 2013)

I didn't see him since a while

perhaps, he's busy at the moment


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


confused1 said:


> *1)* how long you intend to stay in the uk?
> *2)* On which date do you wish to travel to the UK?
> *3)* On which date will you leave the UK?
> *4)* Have you lived with the EEA National in a relationship like a marriage or civil partnership at any time (including since a wedding or civil partnership ceremony)?


1) 6 Month
2) Do you have an idea when you will be traveling to UK? For instance, 20 January 2013.
3) The last day of your 6 month period. For instance: 20 July 2013
4) Is simple: are you living with your spouse after the wedding? 



nub said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hi Jrge, could you please share with me the cover letter template
> (eea family permit application)
> ...


The cover letter is composed as follow:

*First Paragraph:* A brief introduction of the EEA National and a description of their non-EEA spouse/patner. Details such as, length of marriage and details of their trips are very important.

*Second Paragraph:* Kindly and respectfully ask for the Family Permit to be issued, as indicated on DIRECTIVE 2004/38C, for which you are submitting supporting documents. Those documents need to be listed.

*Third Paragraph:* Kindly assure the information provided is true, and should they have the need to contact you, they can do it by email (make sure you put it down) or telephone (make sure to include international access codes)

*EEA-NATIONAL NEEDS TO SIGN IT!*



paumagic said:


> I would want your help with this question too:
> 
> * Have you lived with the EEA National in a relationship like a marriage or civil partnership at any time (including since a wedding or civil partnership ceremony)?
> 
> I don't understand if I have to write in the answer that I was living in the same house with my husband at any time? it is the question?


Is simple: are you living with your spouse after the wedding?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## nub (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks Jrge


----------



## paumagic (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Jorge, I appreciate your help!!!!

So, in this question I can't write the times that I was living with my husband when we were not married yet? It has to be only if we were living together after the marriage?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


paumagic said:


> Thanks Jorge, I appreciate your help!!!!
> 
> So, in this question I can't write the times that I was living with my husband when we were not married yet? It has to be only if we were living together after the marriage?


You certainly could. For example: "Yes, we have. From 13 of January 2008 until 20 of July 2011 we lived in Colombia; and since our wedding on 21 of September 2012, we have lived in Canada". 

Suerte!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## paumagic (Nov 8, 2012)

Muchas Gracias Jorge ;-)


----------



## confused1 (Dec 10, 2012)

*plzzzzzzzz help*

thks for reply jrge ur very helpful. i went today to submit my application today at gerrys lahore pakistan centre.but they refused to take my application because i dont have that TB clearence certificate and i argue with them about it and they said i must bring it if i wana submit my application so i came back home and make a print of 
in which is clearly says in MED2.3 that a person who is applying for EEA permit dont need to hab TB tested. and i went back with this print but they still argue with me about it and diddnt accept my application and sent me back after telling me at this time the british embassy is closed so we will call you morning and will inform you wot we will do with you. soo if you please help me with this wot to do.


----------



## asterix01 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello Jrge

Thank you very much for the information about how to prepare this letter. I have two questions about it:

QUESTION 1.- In that part where the DIRECTIVE 2004/38/EC is mentioned, can I add the following in italic?: "I respectfully request a Family Permit to be issued for my husband, as indicated on DIRECTIVE 2004/38/EC, *considering The Immigration (European Economic Area) Regulations 2006" *

QUESTION 2.- In the same paragraph, where it says: "Those documents need to be listed". It means that is necessary to mention just the three supporting documents listed in the requirements for the application on the official web site:

-A copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application; and

-Proof of your relationship to the EEA national (for example, your birth certificate or marriage certificate); and

-A letter from the EEA national, declaring that you are travelling with them or are joining them in the UK.

Are these supporting documents enough or is necessary to add more?

Thank you very much for the information that you can provide about these questions.

Have a good day


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


asterix01 said:


> Hello Jrge
> 
> Thank you very much for the information about how to prepare this letter. I have two questions about it:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum!

1) You can include the additional reference anywhere you find it suitable.
2) In theory yes, only those documents are enough. However, it greatly varies on individual basis.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## confused1 (Dec 10, 2012)

*thanks for help*

hi jrge
finally i got the entry clerance visa and now im in the uk 
what is the next step?
when i should apply for the EEA2? now or shall i wait for 3 months and exercise treaty rights. which 1 will be the easy ? and what are the requirements for EEA2?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


confused1 said:


> hi jrge
> finally i got the entry clerance visa and now im in the uk
> what is the next step?
> when i should apply for the EEA2? now or shall i wait for 3 months and exercise treaty rights. which 1 will be the easy ? and what are the requirements for EEA2?


Welcome home and to the UK!

If your spouse is already exercising treaty rights (a part time job is enough), the right time to apply for your RC is now. The requirements are the same as for the EEA-FP, with the addition of evidence of employment, so a payslip is more than enough.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## confused1 (Dec 10, 2012)

*thanks alot*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome home and to the UK!
> 
> ...


thanks for the quick reply. but in my application for EEA family permit i submit alot of stuff to prove my wedding is genuine. like phone records, emails, skype, wedding pictures, and bla bla bla. so as u said the requirement is same but the "*additional evidence of employment*" does it mean my employment or my wife's? 
and do i need all those phone, skype and emails record again?
and what about the cover letter from my wife?
thanks alot again


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


confused1 said:


> thanks for the quick reply. but in my application for EEA family permit i submit alot of stuff to prove my wedding is genuine. like phone records, emails, skype, wedding pictures, and bla bla bla. so as u said the requirement is same but the "*additional evidence of employment*" does it mean my employment or my wife's?
> and do i need all those phone, skype and emails record again?
> and what about the cover letter from my wife?
> thanks alot again


You can enclose all that " bla,bla,bla"; as you graciously call it, only if you feel it's necessary. In my opinion and experience, it's irrelevant.

This time around, instead of a cover letter send a copy of your tenancy agreement, and the payslip or contract of employment that needs to be included is your wife's. Still, a certificate of marriage, two passport photographs of you and your passport book are mandatory. If your wife has obtained any sort of Residence Document, make sure to include a copy of it and one copy of her passport.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## grace0119 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm new here and just thought I'd jump in here with a quick comment. 

Regarding how tough the ECO's are, my UK Fiancee visa was denied because the ECO felt we didn't know each other well enough. The reason given for that? We didn't send a letter from the Priest we'd asked to marry us. A letter they NEVER asked for or mentioned. 

So better safe than sorry, even though the EEA FP is meant to be straightforward.


----------



## asterix01 (Mar 8, 2013)

Jrge,

Thank you very much for all the information. Yesterday I leave my documents... now I have to wait. The lady who works at the British Embassy told me that it would take around 15 days, however, I read the experiences of other people and they say that it doesn't take too much time, just 7 days... therefore, patience, patience and more patience...

Best regards!


----------



## asikk (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello everyone again,
My husband and I have applied for his EEA FP and we got rejected. The committee gave 4 main reasons which I am not able to understand.
We haven’t provided enough evidence as to:
1)	We live together in India (but this matter we have already covered)
2)	We are searching ACTIVELY for jobs
3)	We are searching ACTIVELY for accommodation
And
4)	Why we cannot settle in our respective countries
When number one we have already covered, what bothers me is the rest. Assuming that the committee concluded that we don’t live together in India and they haven’t even read properly my cover letter, where I stated that we have the status of job seekers that we have registered on the websites where we are searching for jobs and we want to settle in London. For them it wasn’t enough. They need evidence. And that is why I am writing this post. I have no idea what evidence they expect. According to the rules of applying for EEA FP for a couple who lives together in another country and they both want to settle in the UK, they have the status of job seekers. Does this mean that they expect us to already have the job when we come there? What employer will send offer letter over e-mail to some people who live in India, or what is more funny, when they have millions of applications from candidates in the UK itself?
What can we do? How can we do that? Any ideas?
When is comes to accommodation also we don’t know how to do it. How can we look for it actively? What does it mean? Should we have something ready for us when we come? What landlord will rent us a room via e-mail? How can we do that? I was writing countless e-mails to landlords to which I haven’t got any response. Obviously, we cannot rent something on distance (it would include deposit, rent in advance and signing a contract…. Is it even possible?) Please help me understand this.
Finally, what arguments can be sufficient enough for them as to “why we don’t want to settle in our countries”. I have already written why I don’t want to live in India, and why we want to live in the UK but obviously, they didn’t even come to this part of my letter, having previously concluded that I cannot possibly be living in India. Nonsense.
Can anyone help me? Please. I have few ideas but I don’t think they are enough.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


asikk said:


> Hello everyone again,
> My husband and I have applied for his EEA FP and we got rejected. The committee gave 4 main reasons which I am not able to understand.
> We haven’t provided enough evidence as to:
> 1)	We live together in India (but this matter we have already covered)
> ...


Don't let 2,3,4 bother you. The answer is simple: as EU-National you are entitled to live ANYWHERE in the union for up 90 days without having to work and/or try to settle permanently. That's called: Freedom of Movement.

Share here your ideas.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## harryjames (Sep 15, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> The cover letter is composed as follow:
> 
> ...



Thank you Jrge


----------



## wozkas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi there, 
by any chance do you still have a sample of the Cover letter for EEA FP?
I'd be more than happy to receive some help. 

Should I add bank statements as well? 
How to I prove/provide info that I will buy a ticker for him to the UK?

Thank you in advance.
K. 



Jrge said:


> ECO's follow guidelines, not our feelings.
> 
> Check your inbox.
> 
> ...


----------



## wozkas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey, 
do you remember how "short" was it all?
We are married for 4 months, I have huge doubts it can be an issue, though I have lots of supporting things. 
It is possible to re-apply in such a case?
K. 



Joppa said:


> I know of a married applicant for EEA FP who was rejected because UKBA suspected it was a marriage of convenience (short period of acquaintance, only recently married etc). So I still advise more rather than less.
> 
> _We will refuse your application if:
> you are involved in a 'marriage or civil partnership of convenience'. This is a marriage or civil partnership that is for immigration purposes only, with neither person planning to live with the other in a genuine and settled relationship._
> ...


----------



## wozkas (Sep 24, 2013)

hey, it is K. again. 
Can you help with a Cover letter. 
I am not sure if I have not overdue. 
I have made a draft list of documents that I can provide as supportive documents: but not sure of it is not too much. 
Shall I be more detail about aour marriage history? 
Or just a short breif: we met on ... we got married on . 
many thanks
K. 




Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am doing great! tired of traveling between countries, but in good spirits. Thank you for asking.
> 
> ...


----------



## RickyGee (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi All,
I am new to this Forum, thanks for the great info share!
My wife is a Portuguese national and she intends to travel to UK next year, and I will be joining her (hopefully with a EEA FP).
Can someone please assist by sending me an example of a successful EEA FP application? I've read a lot about all the extra questions that are asked, and it's tough understanding whether I am prejudicing my case my including too much info? I would like to see what someone actually filled out and came out successful. Also what documents did you include, and is there a specific format for the cover letter?

Thanks, much appreciated
Regards
Ric


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

RickyGee said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this Forum, thanks for the great info share!
> My wife is a Portuguese national and she intends to travel to UK next year, and I will be joining her (hopefully with a EEA FP).
> Can someone please assist by sending me an example of a successful EEA FP application? I've read a lot about all the extra questions that are asked, and it's tough understanding whether I am prejudicing my case my including too much info? I would like to see what someone actually filled out and came out successful. Also what documents did you include, and is there a specific format for the cover letter?
> ...


Sorry to hijack this conversation.
Hi can you please help me or guide me.. 

Is that necessary to certify EU national passport copy from the EU national Embassy . or from where we need to certify this EU Passport copy.

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Either from the EEA national's embassy or consulate, or from the passport issuing authority in their own country. Solicitor etc can't, as they can't certify that the original passport is genuine and not a fake.


----------



## fasi25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Either from the EEA national's embassy or consulate, or from the passport issuing authority in their own country. Solicitor etc can't, as they can't certify that the original passport is genuine and not a fake.


Thanks Jpppa,

Is that necessary to show original passport for attest the photo copy of passport. as I my wife is in USA and she have her passport I got her passport copy. 

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

She has to take her passport to the embassy or consulate in US with a photocopy and ask them to authenticate it. There will be a charge.


----------

